# I think my pacman frog has a tumor?



## Meecht (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had my pacman frog for over a year now, from a quarter-sized baby to the behemoth it is today (4-5" around).  I've never cared about the gender so I haven't taken the time to sex it with 100% certainty.

It tends to stay in one spot most of the time, maybe shuffling to a different orientation once a week or so.  A few minutes ago, though, I got to take a look at it while it sat in its water dish.  I think it has some kind of tumor on its right shoulder.







Carefully (I didn't want to lose a finger) I touched the spot with my hand and it's hard as a rock and can be moved a little.  For the record, there are no rocks in the enclosure which is a 20 gallon long tank divided in half.  It lives on a diet of nightcrawlers, dubias, and a once-per-month pinky/fuzzy mouse, but I'll admit that I haven't given it a calcium supplement in a couple months.

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 22, 2011)

Not helpful but I hope you're horned frog turns out okay I love these guys


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 22, 2011)

no chance its not the frog puffing itself up in defence? seems to be inflated on both sides, perhaps pictures from more angles?


----------



## Meecht (Jul 22, 2011)

It usually only puffs up when touched.  The spot feels like a hard mass, not soft and squishy like it was puffed up.

It ate a nightcrawler and a calcium-dusted, unthawed fuzzy mouse.  That's probably too much food, but I was happy to see it eating.  

I have moved it into a large KK lined with damp paper towels as a temporary enclosure.  I'll just need to remember to change the towels often.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 23, 2011)

How fast did it grow? It could be a tumor, or possibly a cyst. I recently found a hard, almost pea sized mass on my little diamondback terrapin. I removed it myself (not recommended!) but would suggest a trip to the vet.


----------



## Meecht (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how fast it grew because it stayed mostly buried in the dirt.  The mass is about the size of a grape.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 24, 2011)

i thought i posted, but it must of been deleted.

Mine had a similar growth.. and it pooped it out...

Their poop will collect in a little knot like that till ready....

Mine had his for a few days.. probably 4-5.. 

I soaked him in warm water bath and it seemed to help, came out the next day or so..


----------



## Meecht (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks, Bazz, I'll try that.  I know warm water helps them digest food, so I can see where your idea could work especially since I haven't seen any poop in its tank for a while.

Did you just use treated tap water?  Lately I've been using filtered, RO water and I'm not exactly sure how I could warm it up unless I put some in the microwave for a little bit then let it cool down to the appropriate temperature.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 24, 2011)

i use spring water since we have nice, ol chlorinated city water here... just straight from the grocery store spring water and warm via microwave


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 24, 2011)

Meecht said:


> Thanks, Bazz, I'll try that.  I know warm water helps them digest food, so I can see where your idea could work especially since I haven't seen any poop in its tank for a while.
> 
> Did you just use treated tap water?  Lately I've been using filtered, RO water and I'm not exactly sure how I could warm it up unless I put some in the microwave for a little bit then let it cool down to the appropriate temperature.


couldnt boil it in a pot/kettle? then let it cool down? microwave is always an option too, just be sure you dont boil the frog.

I would give it a few baths of just letting it soak over hte course of a week, if it is a blockage/food build up it will probably pass, if not look up a vet.


----------



## Meecht (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's the temporary "recovery" tank I've set up for it







The container of peat moss is in there so it has a place to hunker down to feel a little more secure.  I have a feeling that the soil will get strewn around the tank, but so be it.  Also, I've tacked the water dish in place with a couple beads of hot glue so it won't tip over when the frog climbs in and out.  The dish isn't too tall for that, is it?  It's usually buried to the rim with soil in its normal tank.


----------



## Meecht (Jul 24, 2011)

Good news!  It pooped out a turd as big as my thumb 

Upon some inspection I found it to be an impaction of soil.  Oddly it looked like coco fiber when there's been none in its tank for at least a month, when I switched to peat moss.

I'll have to start taking more care when feeding so it doesn't ingest as much substrate.  Is that even possible with an animal that tries to eat anything that enters its field of vision? lol


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 25, 2011)

that's what i figured.. mine pooped out what looked like a frigin cat turd... 

glad all is well.... and they seem to have no problems with a bit of soil, especially cocofiber.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news. that's why I wondered how quick it came on. Mine would sometimes get lumps after eating, but never quite like that. I always saw it right away, so there was no worry. Glad the issue resolved itself.


----------



## eelnoob (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad it was able to pass it. 

BTW how long have you had the frog? From the first picture it look like it might have MBD.


----------



## Meecht (Jul 26, 2011)

I've only had it for a little over a year.


----------

